
A Pardon for Arpaio Would Put the Country in Uncharted Territory - fmihaila
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/24/opinion/trump-arpaio-pardon-arizona-sheriff.html?mcubz=0
======
warrenm
"Uncharted territory" as in "like every other time a convicted person has been
pardoned"

The pardon of Arpaio (which can, by definition, only be for one conviction per
pardon) is not dissimilar to any other executive pardon issued in the last
~230 years: there are good aspects, bad aspects, and neutral aspects.

~~~
perpetualcrayon
"But the Arpaio case is different: The sheriff was convicted of violating
constitutional rights, in defiance of a court order involving racial
profiling."

~~~
notyourday
That's the problem with the reproducible builds - the constitution source code
does not compile into your binary.

------
notyourday
It is always fun to watch sumo wrestlers pretend they are ballerinas.

The constitution is clear: if POTUS is not under impeachment, POTUS can
pardon.

The arbitrary line is _impeachment_. We love arbitrary lines. Here's one: tool
into the head which is out of vagina => murder and the doc goes to jail, in
some states probably gets a lethal injection. Head has not breached vagina
while a tool shoved into it => protected activity with claps from NYT.

~~~
0x445442
Yep... Careful though the HN Goolag doesnt look kindly on diversity of
opinion.

